# Indoor Rolling carpet Simulator



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Howdy,

Does anyone know if there is a us/canadian based manufacturer of the indoor Slope simulator. So far with google searches, I am only able to find EU based manufacturers.

What I am looking for is similar to this
http://www.proleski.com
Thanks


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw a youtube video with one in LA or San Diego. The comments had a few negative responses about it since people kept hitting their faces on that bar at the base. No idea if it was Northern America or European made though.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

The only thing that could make carpet boarding worse would be pov gopro footage. I'm wondering how much technique actually carries over to real snowboarding.

Their demo video had me second guessing the boarders actual ability. I could also be totally wrong.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

hahaha i saw one on the internet the other day based out of sydney, aus. looks like the most repetitive, underwhelming activity ever.. AND they were charging $70+ for a 2 hr session claiming that you get a workout equivalent to 8 hrs on the slopes because theres no chairlift. pffft


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

That looks as exciting as running on a treadmill at the gym


----------



## DasStugIII (Mar 30, 2014)

There's a place in Encinitas, CA called adventureski. They have a bigger one on site that can hold like 6 ppl and they do the small portable one for snowjam and what not. 20$ 25min session. Havnt tried it yet but looks likes itd atleast be good for learning to ride switch or something, apparently you can butter and shit on it. Only found it cus this thread got me looking, ill try it out soon and report back.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow. Mesmerizing, but not in a good way. Ha.

It takes something so full of life and awesome and just... makes it so flat.


----------



## Regul (May 23, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a us/canadian based manufacturer of the indoor Slope simulator. So far with google searches, I am only able to find EU based manufacturers.
> 
> ...


Hi!
I can say with 100% certainty that such models as the on video, in the world no longer produces (in this model ski simulator are changing angles of inclination of the platform vertically and horizontally)






On the bill the other models, I will not say - but what prevents you from contacting the dealer / manufacturer Proleski and arrange delivery to Canada?
:dunno:


----------



## Regul (May 23, 2014)

Ski simulator for indoor ski club


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

a long time ago I thought this may be cool...but like most not so much...

Not that I dont' love mini skirts but wtf some chick is gonna get all dolled up like she's in a salon and go learn to ski :facepalm3:

Then theres the 70's disco dancer boys









Then mister instructor rudder steer all over the carpet.


----------

